# New Bowstring Company



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

*GAS?*

What does that stand for?

Good luck!

See you in Bedford.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

*GAS?*

Griggs Archery Strings. I thought Gas Bowstrings sounded a little better though.


----------



## 2camsam (Sep 12, 2002)

C'mon ! You've got THE perfect name !! How 'bout "GRIGGS STRINGS" !!!!!!! Just kidding !! I don't know ....... has a nice ring to it !!! Best wishes to you on your business ! 2cam


----------



## hink (Feb 11, 2003)

Good Luck with the new venture. It's good to see someone from the ol'hometown making it to the big time.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

are they guaranteed to shoot as well as you...kidding...just giving it an ol' ttt for ya...all my strings are fine for now...good luck, JB


----------



## N BROOKS (May 7, 2004)

I have known Eric Griggs for a long time. Also, I know that if anyone knows this guy, you must know that he analyses everything. If there is a better way to build a string, fletch an arrow, shoot a bow, tie his shoes, read the paper, or fall asleep (which I am certain he has that figured out) this guy will know how to do it. Plus, he makes all my strings for me, so I know they work!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I think my bow is out of GAS!  

Good luck Eric.


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

Maybe for a slogan you can go with "_Strings that *don't* stink_"

Get it, GAS - stink??? I don't know....... I thought it was humerous.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

If you've never met, Eric do yourself a favor and go find him at the next big shoot you are at and say Hi. He is one of the most knowledgable Archers and nicest guys you will ever meet. I got to shoot a 3D round with him, and even though I had no idea what I was doing, and had a setup that was better suited to indoors than 3D, I had the best time. Instead of preparing for a shoot he spent most of the time helping me with my equipment, discussing how to estimate distances and the best way to practice distance estimation, what parts of my setup were good and what was bad and even helping me with some form changes. I have a HUGE amount of respect for Eric as a person and as an Archer.

Because of this I've already contacted Eric and ordered some strings. When I called Eric he didn't just take my order. He asked about the bow I was shooting and the kinds of rounds I was planning on shooting. We discussed a lot of different options for building the string and what would be best for the types of archery I was planning to do. He went WAY beyond what was required to make sure I got the best string for my bow.

Thanks!


----------



## Chance_82 (Dec 16, 2002)

I am trying a set of Erics Strings and Cables on one of my Set ups now and I really like them. I am going to Slowly convert all of my bows to GAS bowstings.
I have tried a few of the other strings on the market and up until now I have went back to building my own. Im not really sure what the methods are that Eric uses to make them but I have gotten zero Stretch and no peep rotation and I have shot the mess out of mine. 
I always like using products that the maker of them uses them on their equipment I think that is says something for the quality.

Chance Beaubouef


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*Dream Machine*

Hey Eric

Wasnt the Dream Machine String Jig your Idea ?

I think I remember your name from back over 10 years ago
associated with this Jig

I bought one of them way back then

Tommy


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

The dream machine is the name of Yellowstone Archery string jig. The owner of Yellowstone Archery was named Scott Griggs. Probably no relation. BCY carries them now.


Eric


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

*I told ya it was a long time*

Eric,


Sorry for the wrong name 

I had one of them rite

It looks like to me you got some tuff names shooting your strings

They are definatly winning strings

I will be doing business with you in the future



Tommy


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

*new string company*

congratulations on your new string company! I've just started advertising my strings and started a website called www.power-strings.com. 

Archerytalk.com is a great place to introduce new products. I've really got good responses from here. 

I wish you the best of luck!

Next to shooting, string building is my second favorite thing in archery. Can't wait till next weekend.

babyg
[email protected]

P.s. you buy my strings, I'll buy yours!


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

I just wanted to take a moment to thank all of you who have called or e-mailed me showing an intrest in GAS Bowstrings and the great responses that I've gotten so far. I know there are alot of great string makers out there to choose from so your business is very much appreciated. The GAS Bowstrings web site will be up and running very soon. Skip Henry from Wizards Web is going to be building me an awsome site as soon as we can both get together on it. I think I can have some fun with the GAS name, so if you have any cool or catchy phrases or slogans throw them at me. Thanks again.


Eric


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Eric Hi-e you need a better sales name Sir

Griggs Bowstring say it all

Drop the GAS OK?

Your fan Tink Nathan


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Great Archery Strings

Got A String?

Get A String!

Got GAS?


----------



## Orions_Bow (Dec 14, 2002)

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Gritty (Dec 18, 2003)

Allright,,,,, I'm in!!!!! I'll be calling in to talk with ya Eric,, If these strings are good for these shooters, they are way too good for me, and that is what I am lookin for,,, Looking forward to doing business with ya,

Gritty


----------



## Tyler88 (Mar 9, 2003)

On the back of your shirts in big letters it should say 

"Got GAS???"


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Found it Buddy*

My next set of strings will be Eric's. You will not find a better guy and exsperiance.

Guy can shoot and knows archery.

Give him a call and he will fix you up. And if you ever get the chance to meet him, I highly recommend it.


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah .... Listen to Africanbowhunter.... Drop the G.A.S. and get a better sales name...

Something like Bowstrings #69 

G.A.S bowstrings..You'll smoke... like it or not..

G.A.S bowstrings... Warning exploding scores extreamly possible ( of course on those yellow warning stickers and silk-screened onto black t-shirts)

G.A.S bowstrings... more x's to the gallon.

G.A.S bowstrings... Tough yes!!! ( but please still keep from open flames )


----------



## Africanbowhunter (May 29, 2003)

Griggs Bow Strings.............second to none


GBS ???

TINK


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

G.A.S. bow strings......

Just because you might become unstrung at the shot of a lifetime does'nt mean your bow has to !!!

( note hunter shaking in his shoes with the buck of a lifetime in the backround)

Another hunting one .....

You used Gas to get here did't you??? Why stop now??

(Note ... Hunter confident about to shoot the buck of a lifetime in the backround) 

Yet another hunting one.... 

(Hunter still in camo in his Lazyboy all dirty and worn out....)

Just because your out of gas dosen't mean your bow has to be...

Another one ...

(Hunter hiking through some Rocky Mountain terrain)

Many more miles left in your bowstring before you get G.A.S.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

High Octane for Your Bow


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

Good stuff guys, keep it coming. Some of these slogans may wind up on the back of a t-shirt one of these days. 


Eric


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

EGriggs said:


> *Good stuff guys, keep it coming. Some of these slogans may wind up on the back of a t-shirt one of these days.*


Not a t-shirt. A collared Polo shirt. We want to project a professional image.  Like this:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...toreId=1&catalogId=1&langId=-1&feat=ssdpa1001


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Many more miles left in your bowstring before you get G.A.S.

Should be.....

How many more miles left in your bowstring before you get G.A.S.??


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Fuel your bow with G.A.S performance bow strings ...

Hey... I'm I getting royalties on any of this?? 

Availiable in...

High Octane... ( top of the line string / 2-3 colors/ served endloops ect.

Premium....( 1-2 colors /served endloops ect)...

Regular.... (1 color/ served end loops or not)...

Or Mix and Match for top fuel performance... 

Now ... about your appointment for a NASCAR sponshorship...


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Eric*

Since your name is Griggs, a great name that would catch a lot of attention would be G-Strings. I mean everyone likes G-Strings, LOL.
Jbird


----------



## Larebow (Feb 18, 2004)

G-strings I like it!! But the female customer may not.


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

ok...ok...I wanna play

GAS, It's whats for bows

GAS, High Octane for your Bow

Steroids are illegal, GAS isn't (a play on Winner's Choice ads, probably not a real wise choice for a beginning company, but catchy)

GAS, Racecars use it, why not your bow?

Now you are cooking with GAS!

GAS, It's not just for cars anymore

Gas for your car...$2.50 per gallon
GAS for your Bow, PRICELESS

GAS, the ultimate in Bowstrings

GAS...Genuine American Strings!
GAS...Great American Strings
GAS...Getting America Shooting

I will think of more but those roll of the top of my head.

and JBird, I like that...
G-Strings, they look sexy on bows also!
If I show you my G-string, will you show me yours?
G-Stings, it's what goes into them that makes them great!


----------



## turbowcharged (Apr 6, 2004)

*g strings*

I like the g-strings it will get alot of attention!

chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

*Just had to!*

G.A.S. Explosive strings without the mess (or,without the stretch)!
G.A.S. Vapor Free Strings
G.A.S. Scent Free, Vapor-Locked Strings
G.A.S. Ignition Free Trial !
G.A.S. Pumping Limbs with Attitude !
G.A.S. Vaporless Limb benders !
G.A.S. Speed without getting burned !
G.A.S. Flying arrows, not frying arrows !
G.A.S. Light 'em watch 'em burn the competition !

Good Luck, don't "GET BURNED" ! Hope they take off for you! 

It's Like opening a can of "WHIP G.A.S."


----------



## EGriggs (Mar 11, 2003)

I would like to announce that GAS Bowstrings will now be offering strings from BCY materials as well as Brownell to meet the needs and requests of all archers.


----------



## baldmountain (Apr 21, 2003)

Eric,

You should make this it's own thread rather than tacking it onto the end of this one. 



EGriggs said:


> *I would like to announce that GAS Bowstrings will now be offering strings from BCY materials as well as Brownell to meet the needs and requests of all archers. *


----------



## cybertec (Sep 27, 2003)

*Re: new string company*



babyg said:


> *congratulations on your new string company! I've just started advertising my strings and started a website called www.power-strings.com.
> 
> Archerytalk.com is a great place to introduce new products. I've really got good responses from here.
> 
> ...


 you could update your site with the choice of colors for the strings and cables, and choice of colors for the endserving and centerseving and materials used, the site needs a bit more juice to it, it might help you sell your strings, good luck.


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info Cybertec. Those are some great suggestions.

I do have all the colors of 452x available today, other matls usually take 3-4 days to get and I don't order until a customer request a different matl.

Thanks!
babyg
[email protected]


----------

